# nyc gop covention protesters -aka:parasites



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

while trying to find any possible groups that might disrupt the democ rat convention in Boston this summer, i came upon a web site named www.counterconvention.org that is targeting the republican convention in New York City. these are true loonie liberals and troublemakers - does anyone know of a similar web site of protesters that may strike in Boston at the dnc convention ??


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I was bored and found a few good reads for this... the bottom one seems most interesting..

http://sp-usa.org/democracy/dncprotest.html

here's a bored thread for MIT students: http://mailman.mit.edu/pipermail/peace-announce/2003-December/000183.html

http://www.internationalanswer.org/news/update/102503calendar.html
http://www.internationalanswer.org/pdf/dnc.pdf

http://maineindymedia.org/newswire/display_any/554

http://blackteasociety.org/
*(this site seems to have posted alot of local stories about "security concerns", this group is also quoted alot in MANY news articles - VERY active group.)*

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< May St. Micheal watch over us all...

Oh, and for fun, if you want to vacation on Beautiful Beacon Hill during the DNC, check out these lovely accomadations... http://www.dnc2004rentals.com/listings.htm


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

www.shadowprotest.org

Certainly not the most malicious one to come down the pike, but worth a look. This one has the potential to affect the RNC more than the DNC. The DNC filled most of its volunteer slots by the end of March.


----------

